# Fri. Night



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Even with low tide, stained water and SE blowing the fish are there. Quick trip Fri. night. sometimes you just gotta go.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice catch,btw you suck.... I went sat night,we hit the water about 7pm and come in about 7am.We did get a few sheephead....and was donated 4 flounder from a very cool dude.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice haul Bama...got some decent size ones too! Hey Drifter, what area were you fishing in Saturday?? It took us a few hours of poling but it seemed like they all hit the beach at once on us right before midnight in the perdido area...sorry you struck out, hope that wasn't you in the boat hitting the beach behind me as I was leaving with my fish Saturday


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I put in on the south end of 3 mile bridge.Hit south to the "point" ,across to the fort pickens area and back to the east side of the bridge till it turned day light.I cant go out the pass in my boat so no I wasnt on the beach.I have to ask what kinda boat ya got that will make it out the pass and float shallow nuff to flounder in?

I did go buy an AL fishing lis. I am going to make a trip to the AL side one night,FL has no flounder that I can find.Maybe its just me...


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

oh..hehe, sorry...any where that sand meets salt water around here is the beach to me! Which is funny because I surf more than I fish so you'd think I'd make a greater distinction!!! lol, No no no I don't go in the gulf either...just figured out the avatar pic thing so the one on my posts is my boat... 14' Carolina Skiff, it could "survive" in the gulf but I don't want to... couple of 75 watt wadding lights rigged up with pvc and a 12 volt battery, runs me good all night for the most part... I stay in the bays and bayous for sure...sorry for the confusion, just got lucky Saturday I suppose...hope that luck continues!


----------

